# emerge ttmfkdir的错误信息提示。。

## qing

```
In file included from ttf.h:6,

                 from ttmkfdir.cpp:8:

/usr/include/freetype2/freetype/freetype.h:20:2: #error "`ft2build.h' hasn't been included yet!"

/usr/include/freetype2/freetype/freetype.h:21:2: #error "Please always use macros to include FreeType header files."

/usr/include/freetype2/freetype/freetype.h:22:2: #error "Example:"

/usr/include/freetype2/freetype/freetype.h:23:2: #error "  #include <ft2build.h>"

/usr/include/freetype2/freetype/freetype.h:24:2: #error "  #include FT_FREETYPE_H"

commandline.cpp:3:1: warning: "_GNU_SOURCE" redefined

<command line>:5:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

 g++ -Wall -pedantic -I/usr/include/freetype2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -c directory.cpp -o directory.o >/dev/null 2>&1

In file included from ttmkfdir.cpp:8:

ttf.h:11:31: freetype/ftmodule.h: No such file or directory

distcc[8832] ERROR: compile on 192.168.0.212/3 failed 
```

谁有建议。。

----------

## Elvin

我前天刚编译过（~mips），也出错了，但是和你的不一样。最后在https://bugs.gentoo.org找到解决方法了。

你也可以试试。https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=44119

----------

